# Freeport Offshore Friday 3/15



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Need a crew for a buddy trip. Trying to take advantage of the small window Friday. I run a 35 Scarab. I really just want to run the boat so I am up for anything, maybe run out 80 mi or maybe stay close for some state water snapper?

Text/call 281-450-4500


----------



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

We have a small crew but room for more. We are leaving around 10am today.


----------

